# [Aporte] 200 circuitos con transistores



## jorger

Bueno,pues por pura casualidad me encontré con ésta página,muy interesante que contiene 200 circuitos con transistores.
Aparece desde un simple detector de humedad hasta un muy pero que *muy* sencillo detector de metales   .

También hay un pequeño oscilador de frecuencia variable para mover el motor de un reloj de cuarzo,asi como el típico inversor para fluorescentes 
Ya lo veréis vosotros mismos jeje   
La pega es que está en inglés...
El enlace: http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html
Un saludo


----------



## lobito

Buen aporte. Se agradece para usuarios un poco novatos como yo...  
Gracias!


----------



## sony

gracias por el aporte esta muy interesante.
saludos


----------



## jorger

No hay de que   .
Un saludo


----------



## maverick_007

Gracias por el aporte, está muy bueno, sobre todo la parte de circuitos de 27 MHz.


----------



## mabauti

muy bueno. thx


----------



## elosciloscopio

Wow, gracias!


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Muchas Gracias,Jorger.-


----------



## corren

genial la pagina de estos circuitos! ahora tenemos un buen rato para hacer cosas! saludos...


----------



## jeg992

gracias por el aporte


----------



## DANDY

genial muchas gracias... ahora mismo estoy comprendiendo el funcionamiento de algunos...se ve que son muy buenos diseños


----------



## ivansan067

muchas gracias estan buenisimos


----------



## moyses29

gracias por el aporte


----------



## higuita

son circuitos basicos pero necesarios y muy utiles.
muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## bocagonza

GROSO, para algo me van a servir todos mis transistores reciclados ...


----------



## chapin

gracias por  el aporte muy bueno


----------



## JTorx

Muy buen aporte!!! Gracias.


----------



## Robyy

Muchisimas Gracias Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Gracias buen aporte!


----------



## djxander

buen aporte lo vere para disfrutarlo


----------



## panaba

gracias encontre lo que buscaba, muy bueno


----------



## jhonnyd

muy bueno..........ahora a repasar ingles .jejej


----------



## panaba

Muchas gracias. Saludos desde michoacan.


----------



## Paipote

muy bueno te pasaste


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias, me quedo con el diagrama de un Flash led de 6V. Saludos!


----------



## amd56

Excelente amigo, muchas gracias.


----------



## EDGARCOR6

Gracias a personas tan altruista, como eres tu, y comparten y permiten a otras personas como nosotros tener acceso a estos hermosos conocimientos

MIL GRACIAS


----------



## Neodymio

*Otra fuente de donde descargar*

Hola, aquí les traigo un pequeño compilado de circuitos transistorizados.
En total hay 200 experimentos utilizando solo transistores, capacitores y resistencias y algún que otro parlante o led o bobina.
Lo bueno es que es un ebook free y lo puedo subir sin restricciones

* Circuitos Transistorizados.rar File size: 3.11 MB*
Contraseña: *neodymio*

Espero les sirva!
Gracias


----------



## enbudle

vale que buen post. soy nuevo por aqui pero esta bueno eso de los 200 circuitos, seguro, durare un buen tiempo en esto. gracias de nuevo y a vos por tirarlo en pdf


----------

